# Craftsman router repair



## tprost (Nov 1, 2009)

I need to repair the motor wiring on a Craftsman router 315.174921. How do I remove the shaft lock so I can remove the cover?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums tp.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

tp912 said:


> I need to repair the motor wiring on a Craftsman router 315.174921. How do I remove the shaft lock so I can remove the cover?


To start off, follow this link and download the manual for your router. 

Craftsman 315-174921 You will need Adobe Acrobat reader to view it. If you don't have it, you can download the reader for free.

The manual has a blow up diagram in it, and it appears that there is a small screw on the bottom of the lock lever. Remove it, and the handle comes off. 2 screws(I think) in top and the top comes off.


----------



## tprost (Nov 1, 2009)

I saw that diagram earlier, but still can't access the small screw.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

OK, will try and get out to look at mine in a bit. Pretty sure it's an allen head or cap screw.


----------



## tprost (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, this was a case of simply over-thinking a problem. I found that if you engage the shaft lock completely, the screw is exposed and the lever can easily be taken off. The wiring fix was as simple as I expected. A wirenut just worked its way loose, opening the circuit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good deal Tom, glad you were able to figure it out. Sorry I didn't get back to you, I just haven't had the time to dig mine out yet....


----------



## stevevogel (Jan 31, 2019)

I have tried and I can find no way to get to the screw shown in the manual. It seems the cover needs to be removed in order to reach it and the cover cannot be removed until the lock is removed. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## stevevogel (Jan 31, 2019)

*how to disassemble*

The answer to my question can be found by searching for topic "Can't Get End Cap Off of Craftsman 315.174771 Router"


Reply #9 within the thread ... thanks to Digger1

/Steve


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's like one I had you had to reach in and remove the screw that holds the shaft lock lever and pull that out first.


----------



## mgrassman (Dec 26, 2009)

*Me too - shaft lock removal no-go*

Me too - shaft lock removal no-go


----------



## Kenyon Durr (Jul 28, 2020)

I spent an hour trying to remove this screw. After it did it the wrong way I discovered the problem. Hope this video saves someone. 

https://youtu.be/S8V65So2mZc



tp912 said:


> I need to repair the motor wiring on a Craftsman router 315.174921. How do I remove the shaft lock so I can remove the cover?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Wire Nuts are not a good fix for vibrating machinery wiring. The vibrations will back them off. Solder and shrink tubing would survive better. A crimp terminal would also work, if there is space for it. Wire nuts are for house wiring where there is no vibration. Don't use them in machinery.

Charley


----------

